# Batman Begins vs Spiderman 3: Which is better?



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 17, 2007)

How does batman begins fair againts spiderman  3.


----------



## Seany (Jun 17, 2007)

Batman plot wise and Spidey action wise.

Hmm i can't really choose a winner


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Jun 17, 2007)

I still haven't seen SM3.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 17, 2007)

Batman Begins imo.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 17, 2007)

Batman Begins.


----------



## Lord Snow (Jun 17, 2007)

Batman Begins. The overall plot was tight and the film was very realistic(for a Batman film).


----------



## Trias (Jun 17, 2007)

Batman Begins, easily. Artists' performance was better, plot was arguably better, stuff like fights, technologies and everything was more realistic.


----------



## Ponko (Jun 17, 2007)

I liked Spider-man 3 better myself but I suspect I am in the minority. I just liked all the action in Spider-man 3 more.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 17, 2007)

Batman Begins was a fantastic movie. Beats Spider-man 3's so-so ass into the ground.


----------



## Ash (Jun 17, 2007)

Batman Begins BY FAR.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 17, 2007)

A restart to a franchise compared to a sequel? I don't know if that should even warrant a comparison discussion.

But not to damper the mood in this thread I shall go with the movie that I enjoyed more and frankly I enjoyed Batman Begins more than I did Spider-Man 3.


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jun 17, 2007)

Batman Begins wasn't a deception and a f*cking great movie


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2007)

I like to see my action scenes so spidy 3.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 17, 2007)

Batman Begins is better. Now that I think of, Spider-Man 3 wasn't all that. They mess up Classic Black costume, they messed up Vemon's suit, they pick a sucky-ass actor for Eddie Brock & it was totaly overrated.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 17, 2007)

batman begins is probably 10 times better than spiderman 3.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 17, 2007)

Batman Begins has a better story while Spider-Man had the better action scenes.

Hmm.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 17, 2007)

spiderman 3 loses to all superhero movies based on peter parkers dance sequence.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm a spidey fanboi, so my opinions are invalid in this thread


----------



## koalakid (Jun 17, 2007)

spider man 3 even though they messed up the comic storline i like the action scenes.:/


----------



## Brand New (Jun 17, 2007)

Spidy, although Transformers will pwn both of 'em.


----------



## King Bookah (Jun 17, 2007)

Batman.  While I liked Spiderman 3, it suffered from too many villians and felt rushed and sloppy as a result.  Still liked it, but it wasn't as good as the other two.  

Batman on the other hand was great.  Villians were used effectively and didn't steal the spotlight from each other and they were perfectly cast.  Plus, Batman is just plain cooler than Spidey.


----------



## Brand New (Jun 17, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Batman.  While I liked Spiderman 3, it suffered from too many villians and felt rushed and sloppy as a result.  Still liked it, but it wasn't as good as the other two.
> 
> Batman on the other hand was great.  Villians were used effectively and didn't steal the spotlight from each other and they were perfectly cast.  Plus, Batman is just plain cooler than Spidey.



Ninja please.....>_>

Bob Cane, he can stick it up his ass. Batman although cool, is unoriginal.


----------



## Homura (Jun 17, 2007)

Spider-man 3


----------



## Adonis (Jun 17, 2007)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Batman Begins is better. Now that I think of, Spider-Man 3 wasn't all that. They mess up Classic Black costume, they messed up Vemon's suit, they pick a sucky-ass actor for Eddie Brock & it was totaly overrated.



I love how people claim Spider-man 3 is overrated when almost everyone says it sucked.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 17, 2007)

Brand New said:


> Ninja please.....>_>
> 
> Bob Cane, he can stick it up his ass. Batman although cool, is unoriginal.



lol, better than having peter parker dance up and down the streets looking like a retard. not to mention the green goblin riding on a snowboard. hey lets' have venom come from an asteroid.


----------



## Bender (Jun 17, 2007)

Spidy was actiony and was also awesome writing.

Edit: I take it back Batman the way the villains were used was awesome plus the plot just..amazing way better then the original.


----------



## inquiringsir (Jun 18, 2007)

Definately Batman Begins. Very well directed, acted, cast, and just generally a fun move. Spiderman 3, however, was just a mess IMO and never had any flow to it.


----------



## the_sloth (Jun 18, 2007)

gaara d. lucci said:


> Batman.  While I liked Spiderman 3, it suffered from too many villians and felt rushed and sloppy as a result.  Still liked it, but it wasn't as good as the other two.
> 
> Batman on the other hand was great.  Villians were used effectively and didn't steal the spotlight from each other and they were perfectly cast.  Plus, Batman is just plain cooler than Spidey.



My thoughts exactly.  I kinda felt sorry for Spiderman 3 because everyone joined the bandwagon of saying it sucked before they really judged the film for themselves.

PS, I must be one of the few people who didn't mind the dance sequence, lol


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 18, 2007)

Batman Begins is better, albeit, the final action sequence wasnt done right, it still was better than Spidey 3...

and I feel sorry for those misguided lubbers who voted for Spider-Man 3...


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 18, 2007)

I lol'd at Peter's dancing and how the women ran away from him. I vote Batman.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

Lord of the Abyss said:


> Batman Begins is better, albeit, the final action sequence wasnt done right, it still was better than Spidey 3...
> 
> and I feel sorry for those misguided lubbers who voted for Spider-Man 3...



I'm not misguided i just found batman begins fight scenes, which were hardly visible to be garbage over the nicely cgi work of spiderman 3.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 18, 2007)

oh so this is which film had the best fight scenes then?
I thought it was on the overall...


----------



## Snow (Jun 18, 2007)

Batman Begins was a good movie, but it didn't fulfill that super heroness for me. Spiderman 3 was amazing when it mattered. Despite the awkward dance scene amongst other things, I thoroughly enjoyed the action sequences though, like most, could have done without the corny lines in between.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 18, 2007)

Batman Begins is the best super hero movie I've ever seen.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 18, 2007)

2 different styles, the only thing that links them together is the super-hero concept, and even then they are both on two very different levels

but as a personal preference, i prefered the grittiness of Batman Begins

Christian Bale + Michael Caine + Liam Neeson is a winning combo in my eyes


----------



## WILD CARD (Jun 18, 2007)

The poll would have been better if you said Spiderman 2 or Batman begins because to me Batman begins wins by far compared too Spiderman 3. Batman begins they studied the comics, they made it original, the villians were well developed and each had their own time and spotlight, it was realistic and not corny, it does not have to much romance, Batman was almost like Batman in the comics and so many other things that made this my favorite comic book movie comic book movie along with A Spiderman 2.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 18, 2007)

Lord of the Abyss said:


> oh so this is which film had the best fight scenes then?
> I thought it was on the overall...



i think the only reason why spider-man 3 even has votes is because of the "action" scenes. it is suppose to be based overall and overall batman begins wins no contest. spider-man 3 was bad, story was awful, acting was awful, action was o.k. did they ruin spiderman, yes. should they make a 4th, only if they fire all the actors and revamp.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2007)

Definitely Batman Begins. 

The Spiderman movie franchise is a bit overrated IMO. M.J and her constant whoring around throughout all three movies didn't make things any better either.


----------



## Roy (Jun 18, 2007)

Batman Begins wins this easily  they didn't do any pointless scenes like SM3


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 18, 2007)

spidey was waaaaaaaay better, batman begins was nothing more than another batman movie


----------



## SGLP (Jun 18, 2007)

Spider-Man 3. Ra's Al Ghul was fucked beyond belief and ruined the movie for me. Without the Lazarus Pit angle he isn't a good villain at all. Hijm training Bruce Wayne is both retarded and ridiculous.

Tim Burton made the best movies for this franchise probably until the end of time.


----------



## boss_of_akatsuki_leader (Jun 19, 2007)

SPIDERMAN 3 SUCKED LIKE SH** AND BATMAN BEGINS WAS LIKE SO COOL but i really want to watch transformers


----------



## nitegamer (Jun 19, 2007)

spiderman 3 was shit. pretty much any superhero movie made in the past decade would win over that.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 19, 2007)

nitegamer said:


> spiderman 3 was shit. pretty much any superhero movie made in the past decade would win over that.


Spider-Man 3 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Fantastic Four 1 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Batman and Robin >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Daredevil >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Catwoman


----------



## Shizor (Jun 19, 2007)

Batman Begins was great, but I waited for Spider-Man 3 for so long and enjoyed it soooo freaking much, so definitely SM3.


----------



## dreday03 (Jun 19, 2007)

I like spiderman 3 a little better than Batman Begins


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 19, 2007)

I agree that batman begins was better than spiderman 3, and i do think it's the best batman film made. Just wait until The Dark Knight comes out in 08. It is going to own EVERY superhero movie ever made.


----------



## Megadoomer (Jun 19, 2007)

midnight joker said:


> spiderman 3 loses to all superhero movies based on peter parkers dance sequence.



Even "Catwoman", "Fantastic 4", and "Batman and Robin"?


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 19, 2007)

didn't see catwoman, but that's because it's trash. hahaha, maybe it beats out catwoman, doesn't beat out fan 4 cause fan 4 sticks to the comics and characters and no stupid dance sequences where the actor playing peter parker looks uncomfortable. lastly, hmmm tough choice between batman and robin, i mean, gotta give it to batman and robin just cause arnold is in it as mr freeze.BAHHAHAHAAHAHAHA.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2007)

After I saw Venom spelling out words with his web I realised any movie was better than Spider man 3. Batman Begins is probably the best superhero movie of recent years (yes its better than x-men).


----------



## Shizor (Jun 19, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> After I saw Venom spelling out words with his web I realised any movie was better than Spider man 3. Batman Begins is probably the best superhero movie of recent years (yes its better than x-men).



That's dumb.

You're dumb.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 19, 2007)

Spider-Man 3 disappointed me, I'll have to say Batman Begins is the better movie IMO.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 19, 2007)

...Are you serious?

Batman Begins spits on the entire SPiderman movie trilogy


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 19, 2007)

It's funny to see that some people think the use of CGI and special effects constitutes a good movie. The majority of considered classics have no CGI in the action scenes at all and the plot of a film adds more to the quality. High concept films with CGI are pumped out by Hollywood constantly and frankly I think a lot of them are mainstream garbage. My opinion of course.

Anyway, I voted for Batman Begins. Whatever Peter was trying to do when walking down the street, dance perhaps? That made the movie fail.


----------



## delirium (Jun 19, 2007)

UMC is fail, actually. 

I didn't really like Batman Begins. I think it had so much potential and simply didn't live up to it. Scare Crow was always one of my favorite villains too but they had to go and fuck him up.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 19, 2007)

Blooregard Q. Kazoo said:


> UMC is fail, actually.
> 
> I didn't really like Batman Begins. I think it had so much potential and simply didn't live up to it. Scare Crow was always one of my favorite villains too but they had to go and fuck him up.




Batman Begins wasn't great but it was better than Spiderman 3, imo. You somehow avoided stating which one you preferred and why. Likewise to your criticsim of Batman Begins, Venom is also one of the most liked characters in the Spiderman comic book, but the movie fucked him up too.


----------



## delirium (Jun 19, 2007)

If you sat me down in front of both movies and told me to choose, I'd probably go with SM3. The only part that interested me in Batman Begins was Bruce in the Glaciers learning to fight and all that shit. You're right though, Venom was fucked, too. Then again, if you're gonna cast Topher Grace to play Venom that's just destined for failure.

And how can ya'll hate on Evil Tobi dance? That was hilarious.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 19, 2007)

True, but Spiderman 3 is not a comedy. The inclusion of humour in that scene failed because it looked retarded and out-of-place with the plot of the film. I'll stop bashing SM3 now. Last post in here!


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Jun 19, 2007)

Every time I see the Spider-man trailer, I want to shed a tear because you can almost see what it could of been.
Even if you disliked Batman, how can you even compare the two?
Batman wins hands down.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2007)

Shizor said:


> That's dumb.
> 
> You're dumb.



Okay, Spiderman 3 is still a dumb movie tho. 

Peter dancing+Venom writing with his web= FAIL


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 20, 2007)

Even though I'm a big fan of Spidey. Spider-man 3 actually sucks. They focus too much on romance and they completely killed off Venom before he was even given a name. And Peter being Emo? Talk about complete bullshit Stan Lee should kick that idiot Sam Raim's assi.


----------



## Shizor (Jun 20, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Okay, Spiderman 3 is still a dumb movie tho.
> 
> Peter dancing+Venom writing with his web= FAIL



the dancing was hilarious.

your head is just too far up your own ass to realize it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2007)

Shizor said:


> the dancing was hilarious.
> 
> your head is just too far up your own ass to realize it.



Sorry but unless you make a valid point I'm not gonna bother. 

Accept it your fanboyism has made you deluded. Spiderman 3 wasn't very good. The dancing was lame, venom was a total joke and Sandman accidently killing Peter's uncle was the most retarded thing I've ever seen, and I've seen your posts.


----------



## WILD CARD (Jun 22, 2007)

nitegamer said:


> spiderman 3 was shit. pretty much any superhero movie made in the past decade would win over that.



 Have you watched ANY of the horrible comic book movies this decade.

In my opinion
Spiderman 3> Batman 3> X3 > Superman 3&4 > the Hulk > F4 series>>> worse than shit>>> ghost rider > DareDevil >>>>>> Elektra > Batman and Robin >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Catwoman>>>>>> Son of the mask.

I can name so much more movies that are worse than Spiderman 3 but I can't recall and if you want more evidence here you go:



I dare you guys to watch Catwoman and Elektra and prove to me it was worse than Spiderman 3, Batman begins easily wins this but people who say Spiderman 3 is the worst of the genre have never watched any comic book movie aside from batman and spiderman. I hate Spiderman 3 but only because it pales in comparison to Spiderman 2 which was fucking GREAT!. Watch any of those movies I mentioned before you make such claims  .


----------



## Gene (Jun 22, 2007)

Spider-man 3 sucked. T_T


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jun 22, 2007)

Spider-man 3 was a big letdown, it could have been so freaking awesome.
I really hated the jazz dance that was pretty gay like a vampire you know?
And that gay scene where Peter And Harry were bouncing the basket ball what was that all about?
The one thing I liked in Spidy 3 was Bruce Campbell that was awesome.
Batman Begins is my favorite superhero movie so far and one of my favorite movies ever.
Batman had great villains and great actors and the story was a lot better than the previous Batman movies.

I really hated the way they did Spiderman 3.

I really liked the way they did Batman Begins


----------



## narutorulez (Jun 23, 2007)

Batman!


----------



## Totitos (Jun 23, 2007)

I enjoied more batman begins than spiderman-3.


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 24, 2007)

Spider Man 3. I haven't seen Batboy Returns though, but I'm sick of Batman, to say the honest truth.


----------



## Metric (Jun 24, 2007)

I loved Batman Begins, thought it was amazing. Spiderman 3 was just pretty average.


----------



## laly (Jun 24, 2007)

Batman Begins. Even though I really liked Spiderman 3 too.


----------



## Kamina (Jun 24, 2007)

Spiderman 3 for me.


----------



## belias (Jun 25, 2007)

have not seen spiderman 3 but few thing come close to batman begins. it is truly new beginning for batman.


----------



## Kamen_Raida (Jun 25, 2007)

Spider-man 3 could have been so much better.... this was suppsoed to be HARRY'S story!

But the fanboys kept screaming for Venom, and we end up with something mediocre at best....

Batman Begins on the other hand was just plain awesome! And I sure as hell 'The Dark Knight ' lives up to it.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2007)

Batman Begins was the superior movie.  Now if this was Batman Begins vs. Spiderman 2, that would be a whole different story...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 25, 2007)

midnight joker said:


> doesn't beat out fan 4 cause fan 4 sticks to the comics and characters



lawl. I guess I forgot when Victor was on the ship back in the comics.

Batman Begins is better than Spider-man 3 by a long shot. Sure the action in it wasn't as great, but I thought it effectively showed how messy fights really are. Sp3, well I think everyone's brought up the rushed story, but one of the reasons I didn't care for it, was because I don't like Venom that much. The way he was shoehorned into the plot didn't help either.


----------



## Dan (Jun 25, 2007)

i think Batman is a bit boring. not to mention slightly old fashioned. spider-man is new and uses more technology to make the film. making it look better. That gay dance Toby goes in SP3 is the worst thing about the film.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 25, 2007)

Uchiha Chaud said:


> That gay dance Toby goes in SP3 is the worst thing about the film.



That part was hilarious, made everyone at the movies crack up. 



I'll have to say I enjoyed Batman more, but I loved the fighting scenes on Spaider-Man 3.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2007)

Uchiha Chaud said:


> i think Batman is a bit boring. not to mention slightly old fashioned. spider-man is new and uses more technology to make the film. making it look better.



That's a horrible way to judge a movie.


----------



## leetlegit (Jun 26, 2007)

wtf... Batman Begins is better by far.
Bale gave new life to Batman, a good actor. Toby proved to be a good spidey at least in 1 and 2 but in 3 he failed...


----------



## Cobra (Sep 12, 2007)

Batman Begins


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 13, 2007)

Batty wins


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 13, 2007)

Batman Begins, no contest.  Spiderman 3 was a huge disappointment.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 13, 2007)

DarkCobra said:


> Batman Begins



Why did you bump this thread?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2007)

Batman Begins.

Batman Begins is a much better movie.  Compare the acting.  The crying and the blinking from Tobey and Kirsten...that was pathetic.  Christian Bale, Liam Neeson, Morgan Freemen, Michael Caine, Cillian Murphy, and Gary Oldman were all terrific.  (Katie Holmes...not so much.  But everyone in Spider-man 3 was at her level.)  Besides, Batman isn't a pussy like Spider-man.  He's much cooler.  Easy victory.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 13, 2007)

Batman Begins hands down...Spider Man 3 was ok, but was too emo for me.....Batman was bloody brilliant


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Sep 13, 2007)

SPIDER MAN 3!!!!!


----------



## chrisp (Sep 15, 2007)

I would say Batman Begins. I have grown up with Batman since I was 6 years old.


----------



## seto-senpai (Sep 15, 2007)

i like both of them the same.


----------



## Bensfer (Sep 16, 2007)

I think that spider-man 2 was good,but...batman was the best super-hero movie ever!
So...I pick BATMAN!


----------



## itachi159951 (Sep 16, 2007)

SM3 graphic effects were tight and it had a sad ending. BMB was so boring i felling asleep half way. (he despised you, like a little goblin junior, you gonna cry?) its about time someone said it to harry.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 16, 2007)

to be honest i didn't really like either one of them. they just didn't live up to what i was expecting. i'd say batman had the upperhand on spiderman 3 though.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 16, 2007)

Batman Begins, I am one of the few people who proably thought that Spiderman 3 wasn't that good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 16, 2007)

Zabuza Lucci said:


> Batman Begins*, I am one of the few people* who proably thought that Spiderman 3 wasn't that good.



Is that sarcasm? >_>


----------



## kakoishii (Sep 16, 2007)

nothing beats Christian Bale, that guy has ultimate acting chops not to mention he's a hotty =^^= so definitely Batman Begins.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Sep 16, 2007)

Batman begins. Im sorry but they over did the effects and the ending was just corny in spiderman 3. I mean after many years the butler just tells Harry that he died from his own blade? And all of a sudden he turns nice to help peter. I would rather see them fighting again.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 17, 2007)

I would say Batman Begins.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 18, 2007)

Batman, Batman Returns, Batman Forever, and Batman Begins were all better than Spidey 3


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 18, 2007)

Batman Begins. It was better overall. 
Topher Grace ruined SPM3 for me and not to mention they altered some of the original concept.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2007)

shadow__nin said:


> Batman Begins. It was better overall.
> Topher Grace ruined SPM3 for me and not to mention they altered some of the *original concept.*



You mean Venom?
*
Because, face it people... the original Venom(in the comics) Sucked!*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 18, 2007)

similar films, both are nice, can't decide in a clearly way


----------



## damnhot (Sep 18, 2007)

spiderman 3 sucked so bad

batman takes this


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm a big spidey fan so got to go with spider-man 3 . Found Batman long and boring . While Spider-man 3 had venom , better action , and evil parker was funny.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 21, 2007)

i liked spiderman more


----------



## PlayStation (Sep 21, 2007)

Spiderman wins


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 21, 2007)

Batman ftw


----------



## Gilder (Sep 23, 2007)

Batman was a better movie - though emo Peter Parker was pretty funny.


----------



## charliebar (Sep 23, 2007)

dude, Batman Returns was so much better!


----------



## Genesis (Sep 23, 2007)

Batman Begins.

I haven't seen a superhero film which was better in the last decade. Besides, Batman is much cooler than Spiderman.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 23, 2007)

I cant wait until the dark knight comes out next year. Its gonna blow spiderman 3 and batman begins outta the water. It went to the forums on prowrestling.com and saw a bunch of pics of the movie. Alot of joker pics, such as him getting his ass kicked by batman in the interrogation room, and him and his partner jumping batman. The new joker looks really good. Supposedly, this movie is gonna be based on "the killing joke".


----------



## WelcomeToRapture (Sep 24, 2007)

I thought they both sucked.
Spiderman is cooler and more mature than Batman though.


----------



## Hatred (Sep 25, 2007)

I really liked Batman Begins and how well the story was, while spiderman 3 was good but the story seemed rushed to me but the effects were insane... So I guess Batman but its close


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 5, 2007)

batman begins was way better in my opinion


----------



## Kaitaki (Oct 6, 2007)

BATMAN! BEGINS!


----------



## Tatl / Tael (Oct 6, 2007)

Batman Begins - No Contest.


----------



## blueava21 (Oct 6, 2007)

Really tough choice. Batman Begin had a better story plot but Spider-Man 3 had better action scenes. So I'm going with Batman Begins. Besides, I'm more of a DC fan anyway.


----------



## kamikazekage (Oct 10, 2007)

spiderman 3!


----------



## RedxJericho (Oct 10, 2007)

SpideMan 3 kicked ass


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 10, 2007)

Easily Batman Begins.


----------



## camus (Oct 10, 2007)

Batman Begins not contest I think Spiderman 1 or 2 would have a better chance but I would still say Batman Begins.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 10, 2007)

WelcomeToRapture said:


> I thought they both sucked.
> Spiderman is cooler and more mature than Batman though.



Huh? What the fuck is your definition of mature?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Oct 25, 2007)

are fucking kidding me........... the spiderman movies are a joke, they wrerent made for the hard core spideyfans that follow the comics.

batman begins on the otherhand is perfect
can't wait for the Dark Knight!!!!!


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 25, 2007)

Batman Begins was better. Had the right actors, better pacing, substance, and did not feel like two movies in one like Spider-Man 3 did.


----------



## Blackfish (Oct 25, 2007)

Ugh, _Batman Begins_, by far. _Spiderman III_ had some pretty nifty scenes, like the Peter/Harry chase and fight (catching a grenade and tossing it back? How cool is that?), and the scene beside the church bell (neat allegorical turn).

But they clusterfucked three villains into one movie-- as far as I'm concerned, Sandman was unneccesary and kills the pacing dead, while Venom was pretty much gratituous. The only villains needed to craft an excellent end to a trilogy would be Goblin Harry and Black Spidey. But trying to cram all those villains into one movie, it feels overlong and uneven.

Not to mention, Mary Jane is so fickle that I have a very hard time imagining her staying with Peter for very long. I bet she ditches Peter for the first handsome jock to come along...... all in all, _Spiderman III_ was a really disappointing end to an okay trilogy, only topped by _At World's End_ and _X-men III_.

_Batman Begins_, however..... it's stylish without being garish, managing to convey the bleak, seedy atmosphere of Gotham very well. Also, the origin story is grounded in realism, a rarity in superhero movies nowadays. The real feat is being realistic but still managing to be really cool at the same time.

Though I admit, I'm a little prejudiced in favour of _Batman Begins_, as Liam Neeson, Michael Caine and Cillian Murphy happen to be among my favourite actors. Ra's Al-Ghul was expertly portrayed by Neeson in my opinion. He isn't some greedy or power-hungry bastard, he's righteous-- and doing what he genuinely believes to be justice-- not that much different from Batman himself, I would say.


A world of difference, between the two movies. They don't even come close.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2007)

Different genre of superhero movies. A better comparison would be Batman Begins v. Spiderman 1.

Those two dealt with the birth and rise of the hero and as such would be an appropriate comparison.

Spiderman 3 was more like legacy creation and where he affirms his place as the city's hero and must fight personal drama. It was a pretty good conclusion to the saga. IMO, it needed more Venom, but w/e.

Since its really difficult to compare those two, I shall instead do Spideyman 1 and Batman Begins

Both had very very good style and stayed true to the atmosphere of the comics. Spiderman, while NYC is really a tad less polished then that, the Spiderman comics are very colorful and the effects were well done. It was largely true to the story and was a very good watch.

Batman Begins, I really love how they kept it the dark style that modern batman is. He is a creature of the night and should be treated as such. The 80's and 90's Batman, with all the flashy and bright colors, it was just bad. It wasn't true to Batman's character and was too much trying to imitate the lulz that was Adam West which just really isn't Batman. Batman is serious business. He's the goddamn Batman.

And I really liked how they took the film in that direction. Admittedly it was quite corny him running through the insane asylum with a swarm of bats at his tail. But I particularly loved how they had him get his gear, especially the military vehicle, armor and the electric gliding wings. It made it all seem quite plausible and heightened the effect.

Honestly, I loved both and it would be hard to chose.

But between BB and SM3, I'll go with BB.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 25, 2007)

Spiderman 3 for me even if it was a let down , it hasd Venom even though little, Venom=Win.

I'm probably being biased though since I hate Batman movies.


----------



## NullFox (Oct 25, 2007)

I voted for SM3 because I love Marvel characters, but when it comes to movie, then it really might be Batman Begins


----------



## Auron (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm Batman Begins one of the best comic book movies ever, or Spiderman 3 which was crap and the worst of the 3.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 25, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> ...Venom=Win....


Venom is shit, read up foo.
Dissection of Venom, part 1.
Dissection of Venom, part 2.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 25, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> Spiderman 3 for me even if it was a let down , it hasd Venom even though little, Venom=Win.
> 
> I'm probably being biased though since I hate Batman movies.


I hate to hell the old batman movies and tv-shows. Its like lol. Batman.

BUT BATMAN ISNT SUPPOSED TO BE LOL. BATMAN IS JUSTICE MOTHER FUCKER. You want lol, you get Joker. Batman is serious fucking business.


----------



## YamiHikari (Oct 25, 2007)

Batman will always be cooler than Spiderman.  And I don't want to knock Spiderman, cause he's one of my favorite too.  But the mere fact that Batman didn't come from the Planet Kyrpton, or get bitten by a radio-active spider makes him infinitely badass.  Everything that is Batman came from hard work and badassery, not superpowers.

That being said, it will always be more fun watching Batman, stalk and terrorize badguys than Spiderman swinging from webs.  Plus.  Katie Holms (pre-Tom Cruise) or Kristen Dunst?

And I'm not sure, but Michael Caine as Alfred, and Morgan Freeman alone could make the movie better.  Like if it were just Alfred talking about butlering, it would be far better.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 26, 2007)

spiderman trilogy pwns all. SM 3 is very undderrated to me. I found it great.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 26, 2007)

just wait until Batman 2


----------



## natwel (Nov 3, 2007)

What! spiderman is better by a mile


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 3, 2007)

The Goddam Batman


----------



## Darth Judicar (Nov 3, 2007)

Batman Begins easily. I thought Spider-Man 3 was horrible. Way too overhyped and waste of Venom. In my honest opinion, BB set the comic films back on track, as it was just that good. SM3 did have its few scenes of awesomeness, but overall I think it's nothing compared to BB.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 3, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> just wait until Batman 2



That's for damn sure. The dark knight is gonna blow all the other superhero movies outta the fucking water.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2007)

is this an actual question?


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 3, 2007)

This thread won't just fuckin die.


----------



## niyesuH (Nov 4, 2007)

Batman for me! 

Christian Bale is one of the best actors there is!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 4, 2007)

Batman is my fav. comic book hero... he's awesome...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 8, 2007)

spiderman 3 was easily the worst of the trilogy (1 and 2 are pretty good), and batman begins was at least as good as the original, so batman begins


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Spiderman 3*


The Market has spoken, and I support Capitalism, so *this* statement must be true.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 9, 2007)

Batman Begins

However, when they finally decide to actually make that Deadpool movie, it'll blow them all out of the water.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 9, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *Spiderman 3*
> 
> 
> The Market has spoken, and I support Capitalism, so *this* statement must be true.



well spidey three built off of one and two which both made a lot, the last few batmans were all bombs
and if the market said anything then pot 3 and hp 5 came out on top


----------



## Grrblt (Nov 9, 2007)

people _liked_ Batman Begins? they couldn't even get the batmobile remotely right!


----------



## Orosnake (Nov 9, 2007)

*Spiderman 3*

Spiderman 3 was way more exciting, the batman movie just bored the shit out me. ohh and has anybody heard about the new Batman movie coming out? I was passing by when they were filming it in Chicago.


----------



## SilverSerpent (Nov 11, 2007)

Spiderman 3 was a big disaster for me. It had to many charachters to focus on, and noone really got enough spotlight. The 3 villians was wasted, the only one i felt attachment to was Harry, and thats only because he was in the other 2 movies. The story was also predictable, and you could see Harrys redemption comming from miles away.

Batman Begins on the other hand is my favorite superhero movie along with X-men 2. I loved that they went for a more real universe compared to the one created by Tim Burton. I was tired of the old style. And with Christian Bale and Liam Neeson in leading roles it cant go wrong.


----------



## Telling Lies (Nov 11, 2007)

batman is better


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 11, 2007)

That's how how the first confrontation between Spidey and Venom should have been.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 11, 2007)

Grrblt said:


> people _liked_ Batman Begins? they couldn't even get the batmobile remotely right!



That batmobile was the best of the whole series. It was durable, could hop on rooftops, had a built in gun, etc. It may not had looked the best, but when it came down to it, it was the best.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

^I don't know, I thought it was a major failure.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 11, 2007)

BB Batmobile > Spider-Man 3


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

Kitty Litter said:


> BB Batmobile > Spider-Man 3


It's, already, been established that the Market disagrees.

Since, I support Capitalism, you're statement is obviously........


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 11, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *Spiderman 3*
> 
> 
> The Market has spoken, and I support Capitalism, so *this* statement must be true.



This is sarcasm, right?


----------



## Boromir (Nov 14, 2007)

Batman Begins. Bruce Wayne is just so much more badass than Peter Parker. And even though i'm usually anti-emo, i love how dark and rainy everything about Batman is


----------



## Cochise (Nov 14, 2007)

Spidey 3 sucked...BB was overall mucho better


----------



## shadow__nin (Nov 15, 2007)

Spiderman 3 had so much potential,for instance I would of had Venom in 90% of the movie ripping peoples heads off etc,.... There was a lot of bad acting, useless scenes and dumb plot. Although I have to give it up to the action scenes they were good.
Compared to Batman Begins that movie was done justice so it wins.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *Spiderman 3*
> 
> 
> The Market has spoken, and I support Capitalism, so *this* statement must be true.



Well then High School Musical beats everything ever

And Batman wins hands down, Spiderman 3 was a mess. Sam Raimi should be fired for the turd that movie was.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 15, 2007)

Not a fair comparison.  Batman Begins was copious amounts of awesome while Spidy 3 was garbage (this coming from somebody who isn't a huge Batman fan but is a huge Spidy fan)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoNgMVFQNBI[/YOUTUBE]

See how crazy Spidy 3 was?


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 15, 2007)

^^Omg fucking awesome and so true, "just check if its a bird or not"


----------



## Boromir (Jan 21, 2008)

Batman Begins wins because there were no totally corny lines in it.

And Batman doesnt deliver pizzas.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 21, 2008)

konohamaster said:


> Batman Begins wins because there were no totally corny lines in it.
> 
> And Batman doesnt deliver pizzas.




*Why the fuck did you revive this thread?!*


----------



## The Joker (Jan 21, 2008)

As much as I did like Spider-Man 3, I'd have to go for Batman Begins.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 21, 2008)

Who the hell revived this thread?  This should have just died and been left to fade away.  Cause it is not a fair comparison.  SM3 was crap in it self.   If it was SM1 vs. BB then it would have been a different story.


----------



## HumanWine (May 7, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *Why the fuck did you revive this thread?!*


............................


----------



## chrisp (May 7, 2008)

Batman owns everything. No exceptions.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (May 7, 2008)

spiderman 3 was the worst of the 3 spidermans, batman is the best modern superhero movie to date. no comparison here, hands down batman begins wins.


----------



## Even (May 7, 2008)

Batman Begins, obviously.... I just hope "the Dark Knight" will be just as good


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 7, 2008)

Why even bother comparing Spiderman 3 to anything, you know, good?


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 7, 2008)

The answer to this is obviously Batman Begins.  Spider-Man 3 was a total cluster fuck.  Too much shit happening at the same time.  They should have saved Venom and Gwen Stacy for the next movie or something.


----------



## Vault (May 7, 2008)

batman begins wins by a long shot imo


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

I didn't really like batman begins as much as most other people, but I hated Spider-man 3, so its pretty easy that Batman was better.


----------



## cloud23 (May 10, 2008)

Batman Begins was awesome


----------



## pierrot harly (May 11, 2008)

Wow. I can't believe the poll is even that close. Spiderman 3 is a terrible movie, no where near the level of the first two movies. Batman over Spiderman 3, Batman ~ Spiderman 1.


----------

